# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Hair Loss at 23: A Young Man's Struggle

## tbtadmin

I started losing my hair at age 19. It has gone from being absolutely thick to being very thin, and sparse. I am 23 now and have lost a significant amount of hair, people freak out when I tell them I am 23, I look like im 40 or something. I am also suffering from [...]

More...

----------

